# Anyone Have Women In Their Shop?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Just Curious.

I have only plumbed with a women once in a shop

Anyone else?

And no bring your wife to work , does not count 

And while we are on the subject, 

Do you think there should be more women in the workplace?


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

no women here, i think it would be fine as long as they can handle the work


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea, There are plenty of tuff women out there, I just think they would feel weird as most shops are mostly men, but if more women were on job sites that would be better


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Women would be great for service work. Sally home owner would be really comfortable I think.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea, someone should try that approach, or has someone already?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i like to think all "equality for all" and all that and in a perfect world where everyone had the same qualifications it would be great. i've only worked with one woman plumber and i tell myself that i can't make any gender judgments based on her. she was a terrible plumber and worker in general. she was lazy, had no energy or strength, easily distracted and just a bad plumber. i KNOW all woman plumbers are not like her but that is my only experience. 

that said, i've known plenty of girls and women that weren't plumbers but i know damned well if they wanted to be one they could be as good or better than i could be. and most of them were easy on the eyes too. :thumbup: i think the stigma of what a plumber is makes most women not want to be one. not to mention the general blue collar stigma. go to college and get a real job so you can support yourself and your family. trades don't have the respect they once had and everyone can feel it. 

on another note. if you took the total woman plumber population and then did a proficiency test i'd bet the % of qualified women would be higher than the % of qualified men "plumbers" out there. 









paul


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

My lovely wife can run PEX heat lines better than many men. Pure feminine woman, no "tough attitude" from her. But she is tougher than most women I know. Most men for that matter. But her toughness is the real deal. Inside, where it counts. She would make a good tech with some more training. But those days are over. Thank God! It was hard on her body.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There is actually a woman that is a licensed plumber works for a company here in town, she has been there for years, we also have a woman plumbing inspector, you don't get to be an inspector without first being a plumber. Then there was a time in a shop I worked at we had a woman apprentice come in to work, she resigned 4 months later.

So they are here just rare when you see them..


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

When I was running new high rise work years ago I rarely had a crew that did not have at least one woman plumber, usually more than one. I usually had them work on the second rough crew because they were more detail oriented.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

There is a plumbing company here that is owned by a woman, also has female employees. Now at my last job employed they hired this girl, who also liked girls, but she never did anything, wasn't very good either at anything. I think it is risky because of the legalities that could arise if she just didnt work out and you had to fire one.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Not in plumbing. When I had a construction company we had a woman for about 2 weeks. Had to let her go because the guys all acted as though they never saw a woman before. She told me she felt a bit uncomfortable even though no one ever got physical.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

I would have loved to have been a carpenter. I worked for a G.C. for a time and going in the field was torture. In the office I was respected but in the field, you felt like a piece of meat. That was 15 years ago - times have changed.

My husband respects women, but a female plumber would have to be every bit as strong as a man to be considered. Plumbing is still a man's trade.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Plumbing is still a man's trade.


WOW - I am thrown by that statement,

So, not true


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

******* said:


> WOW - I am thrown by that statement,
> 
> So, not true


Think about it! I bet there are less than 1% women plumbers. Not necessarily because they are kept out, but because most women would not want the job due to the ick factor.

I know of only 1 female Master Plumber in our city and I don't think she is actually plumbing. She just holds a Master's card.

Hubby did a ton of commercial work prior to us going into business and he did not run across any females either.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

One company I worked or several years ago had a few females that did water piping for condos. There work was excellent and very detailed. However, no cast iron or any dwv work.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Think about it! I bet there are less than 1% women plumbers. Not necessarily because they are kept out, but because most women would not want the job due to the ick factor.
> 
> I know of only 1 female Master Plumber in our city and I don't think she is actually plumbing. She just holds a Master's card.
> 
> Hubby did a ton of commercial work prior to us going into business and he did not run across any females either.


IN 1920 women could not Vote....You want to give that up to?

Can you HONESTLY tell me that you would not want to be respected in this industry?

Do you think because you are a women, you are not qualified?

Let me tell you one thing and IF your husband is a plumber you will relate.

"Behind every good man, Stands a STRONGER women"

You know what I mean........Us men all come home and cry to our wifes. "Honey, what am I going to do"

I am just man enough to admit it.

Give yourself more credit and stand up in this industry and make a difference. Hell, I am


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

******* said:


> IN 1920 women could not Vote....You want to give that up to?
> I'm not conceding to anything. Just pointing out the reality in percentages.
> 
> Can you HONESTLY tell me that you would not want to be respected in this industry? I would want the respect I have earned in any industry. I love the business side and admire all tradesman (plumbing is a profession I know). For the record, I am respected in the industry on a local level. I have spoken publically numerous times regarding the industry and have been published twice in our local paper. However, I have no desire to be a plumber (I admit, the ick factor). I would have loved to have been a carpenter though.
> ...


My responses are in red. Still haven't not taken the time to fiqure out how to separate into individual quotes.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> My responses are in red. Still haven't not taken the time to fiqure out how to separate into individual quotes.


Nice answers and Thanks for responding, Yea, I see your points now 

I like a good "forum thread" 

To separate quotes just wrap the [.quote.] and then [./quote]

Like this 

[.quote=Plumbcrazy;20811]My responses are in red. Still haven't not taken the time to fiqure out how to separate into individual quotes.[./quote]

I just PUT "." dots in front of the "quote" and the end quote other wise the forum would actually quote the quote , if that makes sense 

So just remove my > . < 

Now if you will also notice you will see [.quote=Plumbcrazy;20811]

If you do that on the beginning it will show the user Vs just using the [.quote.] but you always need a END quote as well [./quote.] 

Once again remember to remove my dots

If you want to multi quote posts , you will see the









Just hit that button for every users post you want to quote and then the last one you will hit







and that is called a "multi-quote"


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm still doing something wrong. When I am on your post and hit the QUOTE button, the entire posts shows up in the Reply to thread window. If I select a portion of text and use the QUOTE button, the same thing happens.

How do you get the '.' in someone's post to control the quote? I tried the multi-quote and the same thing happened. Apparently I am missing something.... grrrrr.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I am filming a video  brb


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Apparently I am missing something.... grrrrr.


There's a button on the reply window that looks like a cartoon bubble. That's the quote button. 

To quote a piece of text, highlight it with your mouse, then click on the quote button and the quote/unquote tags will appear at the ends of the line that was highlighted.

To attribute the quote to a person, go inside the first quote tag and add an equal sign and quotation marks around the name, like this:

QUOTE="Plumbcrazy"


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Check this out PlumbCrazy , I made this for you 

How To "quote" a post On Video

Hope that helps


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Herk said:


> To quote a piece of text, highlight it with your mouse, then click on the quote button and the quote/unquote tags will appear at the ends of the line that was highlighted.


I did the above! Yeah. Do you always have to manually delete what comes before and after?

I will look at Wetheads video now.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> My responses are in red. Still haven't not taken the time to fiqure out how to separate into individual quotes.


Here is my attempt at multiquotes.



> .
> 
> 
> ******* said:
> ...


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Here is my attempt at multiquotes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The only women I could have in my office/shop/crew would have to be extremely ugly women that have to wear men's clothes because female clothes don't fit them right.


And even then, the sight would be so depressing that I'd question life and its existence for hiring something like that.


But good looking women? No way. No work will ever get done.:no:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> The only women I could have in my office/shop/crew would have to be extremely ugly women that have to wear men's clothes because female clothes don't fit them right.
> 
> 
> And even then, the sight would be so depressing that I'd question life and its existence for hiring something like that.
> ...


Roast Duck,
Perhaps you should change your handle to something that more accurately portrays you....
Something to do with dogs perhaps....:laughing:


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

That was a good one Redwood!


----------



## Sewerologist (Jun 29, 2008)

I currently have a woman service tech. I hired her two years ago and taught her everything she knows. She would put a lot of guys to shame with her knowledge. And her strength. The strength part I didn't teach, but she isn't the kind of woman you would want to mess with, if you know what I mean, lol. She's a really good person.

Be careful old guys, a black president and women plumbers. Kinda makes you wonder if you're doing your part, doesn't it? LOL........


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

i've been approached by a couple of women for jobs.

i asked them if they could pick up a 100lb object and move it. they said "no", i just want to bath you at the end of the day.:blink:

i'm a nice guy, just a little slow on the uptake sometimes.:laughing:

to be honest, i think women would add a lot to the trades. a lot of the women up here are stronger than most of the men.:laughing:

the problem is, they're too distracting to weak minded men. like a bunch of teenagers all horned up.

Vince


----------



## H2O_Fixer (Jan 15, 2009)

Let me give you a different perspective on women in certain jobs. My wife and I have had this argument for better than twenty years.

I have no problem with women in any job, as long as they can do the job, period.

My wife on the other hand has BIG problems with women in certain jobs. (auto mechanic, plumber, electrician, carpenter, President of the United States of America, etc, etc, etc....)

Keep in mind that this "attitude" is from a woman who was in the military. She knows that women can do these jobs. She also knows that, if they are qualified, they should be given the same opportunity as a man.

Her problem is on a more deeply ingrained mental level. To her, there are just some jobs that women can't be good at. She does not have confidance in their abilities. Before you respond with an anger filled response, remember that these are HER attitudes NOT mine.

You can hire the most qualified woman in the world, and I certainly would have no problem working with them. But ultimately it's the customer that has to have faith in the woman's ability to do the job.
Customers can be a pretty finicky lot. I have numerous customers that will only allow me in their homes. If something comes up and we send someone else after they have requested that I be sent, they will turn them away.
While I love the confidence that they have in me, I always remind them that we wouldn't send anyone to their house that we didn't feel could take care of them.


----------

